# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Node 841... Σε πιάνω...

## Capvar

Σε πιάνω με 14άρα κεραία στο 900+ και αρκετά σταθερά... χωρίς να έχω δοκιμάσει ping... υποθέτω ότι δε βγαίνεις με 20 db? Αν και η 12 db sector δεν είναι κακή.... Δεν ξέρω... αν έχεις όρεξη για δοκιμή κάποιου BB-Link...

----------


## dti

Η απόστασή σας είναι 7,8 χλμ. και δεν είναι δυνατόν να κάνετε link στα 11 Mbps στα νόμιμα όρια εκπομπής. 
Ισως θα πρέπει να το έχουμε σαν back-up backbone link.

----------


## Capvar

Δεν ξέρω αν θα είναι στα 11... Το throughput παίζει πολύ σε μεγάλες αποστάσεις... πιστεύω ότι 2-3 Mbps αν έχουμε καθαρά σε σχετικά όρια (20-24) db θα ήταν καλό.... αν και θα αργήσει η όλη υλοποίηση.... μια δοκιμή θα μας πείσει...

----------

